# Baldur's Gate 2: Arie - Viconia Beziehung



## APinkerton (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallöchen

ich hab gehört, dass wenn man beide eben erwähnten, Arie und Viconia, gleichzeitig in der Party hat, dass Arie womöglich die Gruppe verlässt.

Mich würde interessieren zu welchem Ereignis dies geschieht. Schon bei Aufnahme in der Gruppe, oder erst später?

Danke.   
AP


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2007)

APinkerton am 04.12.2007 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen
> 
> ich hab gehört, dass wenn man beide eben erwähnten, Arie und Viconia, gleichzeitig in der Party hat, dass Arie womöglich die Gruppe verlässt.
> 
> ...




wenn dann erst später. ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass das aber in der tat stimmt.


----------



## CyclopGraz (4. Dezember 2007)

Herbboy am 04.12.2007 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> APinkerton am 04.12.2007 22:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht unbedingt, dass lässt sich auch vermeiden...

Aber wie genau, weiß ich auch nicht mehr.

Auf jeden Fall spitzt sich das Game dann Arg zu wenn man mit allen 3 Damen flirted... 

Ich hab mich damals auf jeden Fall für Viconia entschieden...


Spoiler



Und dann beim Abspann fast die Tastatur zerschmettert 



MFG Florian


----------



## ziegenbock (4. Dezember 2007)

wenn wir hier schon so einen tread haben: kann man als frau auch was mit einem mann anfangen? wenn ja, mit wem?

habe aber nur minsc, jan und keldorn im team. der rest ist weiblich. bin selber eine elfen magierin.


----------



## CyclopGraz (5. Dezember 2007)

ziegenbock am 04.12.2007 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn wir hier schon so einen tread haben: kann man als frau auch was mit einem mann anfangen? wenn ja, mit wem?
> 
> habe aber nur minsc, jan und keldorn im team. der rest ist weiblich. bin selber eine elfen magierin.



Anomen, der Kleriker aus der Kupferkrone.

Hab ich aber nie ausprobiert.

MFG Florian


----------



## ziegenbock (5. Dezember 2007)

CyclopGraz am 05.12.2007 02:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ziegenbock am 04.12.2007 22:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, danke. werde ich vielleicht beim nächsten mal testen. mittlerweile ist eh zu spät. bin gestern im 5. kapitel angekommen.


----------



## APinkerton (5. Dezember 2007)

Ah, interessant.

Schade, dass das keiner genau sagen kann. Ich schätze das entwickelt sich dann aus den Romanzen heraus.

Es ist mir im Grunde nicht so wichtig nur ich will nicht, dass Arie die Gruppe genau dann verlässt, wenn ich mit runtergelassener Hose mitten im Krisengebiet stecke und dann keinen neuen mehr anheuern kann. 

Hm, vielleicht lass ich sie vorsichtshalber aus der Gruppe schonmal ausscheiden.

Jedenfalls Danke für die Hilfe soweit.   

AP


----------



## docsnyder08 (5. Dezember 2007)

es gab mal einen trick und man konnte auch alle romanzen gleichzeitig laufen lassen, ohne dass das negative auswirkungen auf die anderen chars gehabt hat.

ob das auch auf die spezielle beziehung zw. arie und vici zutraff, weiss ich allerdings nicht. glaube, das war bei den beiden unabhängig von der romanze


----------



## CyclopGraz (5. Dezember 2007)

docsnyder08 am 05.12.2007 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> es gab mal einen trick und man konnte auch alle romanzen gleichzeitig laufen lassen, ohne dass das negative auswirkungen auf die anderen chars gehabt hat.
> 
> ob das auch auf die spezielle beziehung zw. arie und vici zutraff, weiss ich allerdings nicht. glaube, das war bei den beiden unabhängig von der romanze



Also meines Wissens ist es möglich Viconia dazu zu bringen Aerie zu akzeptieren ohne sie zu verprellen und die Romanze zu stoppen.

Aber ich habs auch geschafft, dass Vic im Addon von "Böse" auf "Neutral" gewechselt hat.   

MFG Florian


----------



## Solon25 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Baldur's Gate 2: Beziehungen*

Ich spiele zwar noch _IWD-2_, lese aber schon ein wenig im BG-2 Handbuch weil ich es demnächst spielen möchte. Da steht ja drin, dass man auch eine eigene Gruppe zusammen stellen kann. Nun habe ich desöfteren hier von den Beziehungen untereinander mitgelesen. Mich verwirrt es ein wenig das man eine eigene Gruppe nehmen kann, oder vorgefertigte wie Viconia, Jaheira usw. _Wie soll das dann mit einer eigenen Gruppe laufen?_

Zwar hatte ich mal BG-2 angespielt, weiss aber nicht mehr wie das mit der Gruppenzusammenstellung lief.. Hab es dann abgebrochen als ich im Aussenbereich (Kerkerbereich) in einen Raum ging und da 2 Riesen reinmarschierten, die ich nicht gepackt hatte..


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Baldur's Gate 2: Beziehungen*



			
				Solon25 am 18.05.2008 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele zwar noch _IWD-2_, lese aber schon ein wenig im BG-2 Handbuch weil ich es demnächst spielen möchte. Da steht ja drin, dass man auch eine eigene Gruppe zusammen stellen kann. Nun habe ich desöfteren hier von den Beziehungen untereinander mitgelesen. Mich verwirrt es ein wenig das man eine eigene Gruppe nehmen kann, oder vorgefertigte wie Viconia, Jaheira usw. _Wie soll das dann mit einer eigenen Gruppe laufen?_
> 
> Zwar hatte ich mal BG-2 angespielt, weiss aber nicht mehr wie das mit der Gruppenzusammenstellung lief.. Hab es dann abgebrochen als ich im Aussenbereich (Kerkerbereich) in einen Raum ging und da 2 Riesen reinmarschierten, die ich nicht gepackt hatte..



also, mit zusammenstellen is nur gemeint, dass du halt in die gruppe mitnehmen kannst, wen du willst. du kannst aber nicht 6 partymitglieder selber erstellen, sondern nur deinen einen hauptcharaker. und nur nebenbei: du würdest da einiges verpassen, denn viel der athmosphäre kommt durch die jeweils völlig eigenen charaktere, die du auf deinem abenteuer mitnehmen kannst. auch einige quests entsetehn erst dadurch, dass du einen bestimmten charakter mitnimmst.


----------



## Solon25 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Baldur's Gate 2: Beziehungen*



			
				Herbboy am 18.05.2008 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> also, mit zusammenstellen is nur gemeint, dass du halt in die gruppe mitnehmen kannst, wen du willst. du kannst aber nicht 6 partymitglieder selber erstellen, sondern nur deinen einen hauptcharaker.


Gut, ist das geklärt, Danke. Werde mich dann an den gegebenen Charakteren im Handbuch orientieren, welchen ich selber erstelle  Inzwischen hab ich nochmal nachgelesen und was durcheinander gebracht, von Gruppe steht da nur das ich die aus BG-1 (falls gespielt) importieren kann. Aber ist auch dumm, das die vorgegebenen nur beschrieben werden und nicht dabei steht, das ich den Rest der Gruppe aus ihnen erstellen muss...



> und nur nebenbei: du würdest da einiges verpassen, denn viel der athmosphäre kommt durch die jeweils völlig eigenen charaktere, die du auf deinem abenteuer mitnehmen kannst. auch einige quests entstehen erst dadurch, dass du einen bestimmten charakter mitnimmst.


Das hab ich durch mitlesen so auch verstanden.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Baldur's Gate 2: Beziehungen*



			
				Solon25 am 18.05.2008 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, ist das geklärt, Danke. Werde mich dann an den gegebenen Charakteren im Handbuch orientieren, welchen ich selber erstelle  Inzwischen hab ich nochmal nachgelesen und was durcheinander gebracht, von Gruppe steht da nur das ich die aus BG-1 (falls gespielt) importieren kann. Aber ist auch dumm, das die vorgegebenen nur beschrieben werden und nicht dabei steht, das ich den Rest der Gruppe aus ihnen erstellen muss...


 das kann natürlich sein, dass du importieren kannst, allerdings isses auch rein storymäßig schöner, sich nach und nach gruppenmitlgieder zu suchen und auch mal den einen wieder wegzuschicken, um einen anderen und dessen evtl. vorhandenen sonderquests zu erleben. die weggeschickten kann man ja auch später wieder neu reinnehmen.

je nach gusto hast du halt am besten idr 2 kämpfer, nen dieb, nen priester und einen magier. und den sechsten je nach gusto.


----------



## ziegenbock (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Baldur's Gate 2: Beziehungen*



			
				Solon25 am 18.05.2008 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele zwar noch _IWD-2_, lese aber schon ein wenig im BG-2 Handbuch weil ich es demnächst spielen möchte. Da steht ja drin, dass man auch eine eigene Gruppe zusammen stellen kann. Nun habe ich desöfteren hier von den Beziehungen untereinander mitgelesen. Mich verwirrt es ein wenig das man eine eigene Gruppe nehmen kann, oder vorgefertigte wie Viconia, Jaheira usw. _Wie soll das dann mit einer eigenen Gruppe laufen?_
> 
> Zwar hatte ich mal BG-2 angespielt, weiss aber nicht mehr wie das mit der Gruppenzusammenstellung lief.. Hab es dann abgebrochen als ich im Aussenbereich (Kerkerbereich) in einen Raum ging und da 2 Riesen reinmarschierten, die ich nicht gepackt hatte..



normalerweise erstellst du nur einen charakter und die restlichen triffst du im verlauf des spieles. ja nach gesinnung kann man aber nicht alle mitnehmen bzw. bleiben nicht alle das ganze spiel bei einem.

und man kann eine mehrspielerrunde eröffnen und dann alle 6 leute selber erstellen. das hat den vorteil, das alle 6 leute nach den eigenen vorlieben erstellt werden. die personen aus BG2 haben nämlich nicht immer optimale werte. allerdings hat man in einer mehrspielerrunde nicht alle quests und beziehungen gibt es wohl auch nicht. genau weiß ich es aber nicht, da ich es nie gespielt habe.


----------



## CyclopGraz (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Baldur's Gate 2: Beziehungen*



			
				ziegenbock am 18.05.2008 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 18.05.2008 13:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Optimale Werte kann man ihnen ja auch per Savegame-Editor verpassen, wenn man will ja auch Regelkonform...

Aber ein Teil der Herausforderung ist ja gerade mit nicht ganz optimalen Charaktären zu spielen.

Es sind ja auch alle Personen mit Ecken und Kanten...

MFG Florian


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Baldur's Gate 2: Beziehungen*



			
				CyclopGraz am 18.05.2008 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ein Teil der Herausforderung ist ja gerade mit nicht ganz optimalen Charaktären zu spielen.
> 
> Es sind ja auch alle Personen mit Ecken und Kanten...
> 
> MFG Florian


 und wer das regelwerk nicht von hinten bis vorne auswendig kennt, der weiß eh nicht, was da nun oiptimal oder nicht oprimal ist. beim aufleven kann man auch selber die dinge bestimmen, insofern ist vielleicht das grundgerüst nicht optimal, aber man kann trotzdem noch viel rausholen


----------



## Solon25 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Baldur's Gate 2: Beziehungen*



			
				Herbboy am 18.05.2008 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> und wer das regelwerk nicht von hinten bis vorne auswendig kennt, der weiß eh nicht, was da nun optimal oder nicht optimal ist.


Man kann ja nicht mehr tun als -wie ich- ettliche Male ins Handbuch schauen (NWN, IWD-1, IWD-2, BG-1, BG-2). Ist ja auch, zumindestens im BG-2 HB, beschrieben wie sich die Gesinnungen auswirken, das wäre ein Anhaltspunkt. Und wenn man erst ein D&D 3rd Edition spielt, ist der Schritt zu BG-2 ja quasi ein Downgrade der (Rüstungs-) Gedanken.. IN BG ist +5 Rüstung nicht gleich +5 wie in IWD-2 / NWN-1, aber damit erzähle ich dir ja nichts neues


----------



## Rinderteufel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Baldur's Gate 2: Beziehungen*

Im Mehrspielermodus kann man sich echt mehrere Figuren nach eigenem Gutdünken gestalten. Aber die Dialoge und Beziehungen fehlen halt und das verleiht dem Spiel ja wirklich viel Charme. Und wenn man einen der selbsterstellten mal rausschmeißt, kommt der auch nie wieder.
Ich hab dann mal 5 Leute selbst erstellt und hatte dann immer noch einen PLatz für die NPCs und ihre Quests frei. So war es eigentlich ganz okay. Aber es fehlt trotzdem was.


----------



## Solon25 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Baldur's Gate 2: Beziehungen*



			
				Rinderteufel am 20.05.2008 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es fehlt trotzdem was.


Ah, mein Lieblings WC-3 Gegner ist mal wieder da 

Ich hab jetzt doch mal meine BG-2 Epos Version installiert und schaue schon ein wenig rein. Man merkt gleich das die NPC's eine "eigene Seele" haben, da sie hin und wieder mal einen Spruch rauslassen und auch in Gesprächen anderes geredet wird als das, was mit der Story zu tun hat 

Obwohl ich einen Zwerg spiele bemerke ich eine leichte Anhänglichkeit von Imoen (jaja, gönnt den Zwergen auch mal was..  ), mal schauen was da geht *g* Von der Bedienung her und den Info's über die Charas/Klassen ist mir IWD-2 da viel komfortabler. Einzig das man bei falscher Rüstung anlegen angezeigt bekommt, das die Zauber deaktiviert wurden find ich bei BG-2 wiederum besser.


----------

